# Izzy has been groomed



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

One beautiful big girl pup, back from the groomer, no mats 










A career in modelling perhaps....


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Ali she looks absolutely beautiful - am keeping her pic to show my groomer - Izzy you are a little darling x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks like a little angel!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Oh Ali she looks absolutely beautiful - am keeping her pic to show my groomer - Izzy you are a little darling x


Izzy had her undercarriage clipped and her face and paws trimmed a little. If mats become an issue, next time she'll have under her arms done where it doesn't notice. I am so happy with the result, the groomer, who I know, did exactly as I asked


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks gorgeous and in the second pic she does look like shes posing like a professional!! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely, Izzy is such a beauty, she needs to be on birthday cards x x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

She looks lovely, silky and soft and def a 'model' dog


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Izzy you look sooooo scrummy, George would love her lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Izzy looks far too soft and clean  keep her away from puddles  .. lovely model poo pics Ali xxx


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Ali,Izzy looks just like my Archie and has exactly the same done to him,that way we don't have trouble with matting but he gets to keep his beautiful long fur.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Seems a shame to let her near mud!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Seems a shame to let her near mud!


Too late


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks beautiful and soft! - what a great job the groomer has done with her face.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Izzy looks gorgeous..it's a shame it's such hard work to keep our cream girls looking like this though


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Izzy looks really lovely - your groomer definitely did a good job just a pity it doesn't last longer than the next muddy puddle  x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Ali she's absolutely stunning :kiss::hug:


----------

